# Oh dear, been drinking bought a bent!



## goody (1 Sep 2016)

Been looking for a while, did PBP last and seeing the bents go sort of ignited the spark. I'll put pics up when I get it (hopefully this weekend).


----------



## DCLane (2 Sep 2016)

How's the hangover? If it's via eBay and in London it looks good  . Share a picky if it's not / is.

At least you didn't do what I did - bought a Talbot Samba convertible (the one below). I no longer drink alcohol.


----------



## goody (2 Sep 2016)

No hangover it was only 1 can so don't think it affected my judgement that much. 
Samba looks nice probably worth about 20k now, you have still got it haven't you?..


----------



## PaulM (2 Sep 2016)

So go on, spill the beans. What's coming? 

My money is on the black Baron advertised in London on eBay. It looked like a Baron but might possibly have been a Challenge. There was no writing on the frame.


----------



## goody (2 Sep 2016)

Its a Challenge!
(maybe in more than name alone).
First impressions from someone who's never ridden one,
Its lighter than I thought, the seating position is more laid back than I imagined (still needs a bit of fettling my thighs touch my hands when pedalling).
Practised setting off on the drive only had about 20' of room to play with after four or five 20' wobbly rides I set off round the block a 1km rectangular circuit slight uphill on one side and slight downhill on the other.
I had thought that once you get going it would handle like a normal bike, is it twitchy or are my steering inputs not sensitive enough plenty more practice needed I think. Had a couple of high(ish) speed swerves to the kerb maybe its the almost laid down position but it felt like a dive in a stunt plane maybe I wasn't concentrating enough. Not being used to the position I did find myself pulling on the bars to get my upper body higher rather than relaxing into the seat. 
Did three laps of the block oncoming traffic actually pulled in a let me pass rather than heading towards me a full throttle like they do when I'm on the other bike. Maybe it confuses them a little.
Everything works well but the drive chain is noisy, stopping pedalling on the downhill section and the silence and speed felt great. 
The mirror is great! It does need a seat pad and maybe a headrest.
I suppose the plan is to get used to riding it, get it setup how I want and then work towards PBP 2019. I can't see myself commuting on it, not into London in rush hour anyway.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Sep 2016)

Yes, the 'twichiness' is a major factor when first riding a low rider bent ! Can you raise the bars by an adjustment screw at the headset ? I have this on my Nazca Fuego.

Slow speed manoeuvering is tricky - beware of heel strike on the front wheel/ mudguard. I removed the mirror and went onto a large grass area to practice starting, stopping and some turning before I dared to venture onto hard road ! You're way ahead of me …


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Sep 2016)

Looks great! I used to have a Challenge and remember the first few outings. I think the quick or twitchy steering is your brain thinking the front wheel is ahead of your feet, when it's obviously further back so you tend to oversteer at first. You'll soon get used to it though. I also found climbing hills hard at first, apart from using muscles slightly differently, I was also pulling on the bars. What you should do is brace yourself hard against the seat and then just pedal, with the lightest touch on the bars. 
Like you, I also found other road users gave me a far wider berth when on it, compared to a "normal" bike. 
Enjoy it, they're a blast.


----------



## goody (2 Sep 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Yes, the 'twichiness' is a major factor when first riding a low rider bent ! Can you raise the bars by an adjustment screw at the headset ?


The bars move up and down at the headset/steerer, in and out (towards or away from you) and rotate in the steerer. Almost too many options to work out whats best!
I think if I hadn't got a Challenge it would have been a Nazca or Raptor.


----------



## palinurus (2 Sep 2016)

*goes to buy beer at the stop'n'shop*


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Sep 2016)

I used to find the trike twitchy when I first got it. I think your arms move in time with your legs as you pedal to begin with, but you soon learn to relax on the steering which solves the problem.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Sep 2016)

I have a policy of, when I get moving, saying to myself "Relax, drop the shoulders, breathe slowly, pedal steady ..."
I still do it  and dropping the shoulders was important for me as it was a shoulder injury that had put me off the DF bike.

Once you gain confidence, you will fly downhill , as the CoG is nice and low, you are cosily tucked in - and have all that aero advantage too !


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Sep 2016)

Did the Hair of the dog, come with the bike?


----------



## goody (3 Sep 2016)

The dog is Riley. He was one of litter of thirteen dumped in a car park about 5 years ago. He prefers the mountain bikes.
Did a few more laps doing the clockwise circuit is easier as the right hand turns can be taken a bit wider and you have a better view of whats coming. 
Then did a few laps anti clockwise the left hand turns are a bit trickier as they're tighter and the view is more restricted, wobbled over twice. Just put a foot down and probably looked a right tit trying to get it upright and get moving again. I'll have another go tommorrow I've got a week off work next week I might put it in the car and take it to Richmond Park.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> At least you didn't do what I did - bought a Talbot Samba convertible (the one below). I no longer drink alcohol.



Now, if it had been its older cousin, you'd have to fight the buyers off
Even in the rarer blue


Classics at the 'West Riding Bus Group' rally, on Heath Common (Sunday 10th July)




It was in far better condition than this (iconic coloured) example, driven by a competitor at - race 7th of 9 - the; http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/
Monday 8th August


----------



## byegad (4 Sep 2016)

Try steering while holding the bars with just thumb and forefinger. Your legs will adapt as you are using a slightly different group of muscles.


----------



## goody (6 Sep 2016)

Took it to Richmond Park today did about 20 miles. Good fun, Brother-in-law was surprised how quick it went. Still a bit wobbly especially on the steeper bits and going over speed humps but geting there, must remember to put it in the right gear when stopping!
https://www.strava.com/activities/702601188/segments/17233998236


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Sep 2016)

If the provenance is correct....

I bought a Challenge Hurricane many years ago

It was imported by a cycle company in Nortampton and raced successfully for a season

If this is the case then I own the first Challenge recumbent imported into the UK


----------



## BlackPanther (8 Sep 2016)

I'd say raise the seat angle, but it looks like it's on the highest setting? Low racers are a pig to ride at first, and my Raptobike took a week or so before I felt comfortable. Whereas my first 'bent, a Bacchetta Strada high racer was a doddle to ride.

Relax, unclench, and ride somewhere quiet. It will comes. If it doesn't, get a trike!


----------



## User16625 (27 Oct 2016)

goody said:


> Its a Challenge!
> (maybe in more than name alone).
> First impressions from someone who's never ridden one,
> Its lighter than I thought, the seating position is more laid back than I imagined (still needs a bit of fettling my thighs touch my hands when pedalling).
> ...



Why the fudge is there an anorexic polar bear standing next to it?

How much did it cost? (the bike, not the polar bear).


----------

